# Okuma Hawaiian Custom "GT" Ulua Rods For 2018!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Hawaiian Custom Rods For 2018!

This year at ICAST Okuma unveiled the new revised Hawaiian Custom Ulua Rod. Ulua is a local name for GT (Giant Trevally). All rods are 13' & 50/50 split. There's a MH & a H that has 7 guides plus tip. The MH is rated for 50-60lb line, 7-10oz casting weight & weighs 29.9oz. The H is rated for 50-80lb line, 9-12oz casting weight & weighs 36.1oz.

Both rods have SS butts & a brass tube for a bell holder. Handle grip is covered in non-slip shrink tubing. Guides are by Pac Bay and are marine grade SS in a 3-coil frame (known locally as Hilo Coils). This way no inserts are torn out or damaged on a large strike. Going to have to try out these puppies!


----------

